# Logitech G11 | G Tasten belegen



## Leandros (3. April 2011)

Moin,

meine G11 ist endlich da. Nun möchte ich natürlich auch die G-Tasten nutzen. Wie kann ich die mit Setpoint belegen? Möchte nicht für Maus und Tastatur zwei verschiedene Software's nutzen. 
Momentan nutze ich setpoint für Maus und für Tastatur was anderes.

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## BL4CK_92 (3. April 2011)

geht nur mit dem Profiler von Logitech.


----------



## Leandros (3. April 2011)

Der liegt der G11 bei? Auf CD?


----------



## GoldenMic (3. April 2011)

Ja auf der CD


----------



## BL4CK_92 (3. April 2011)

Lads lieber runter. Ist aktueller.

G11 Keyboard


----------



## Westfale_09 (3. April 2011)

Musst wie schon gesagt die Software (Gaming Software) von Logitech runterladen. Ist eigentlich der größte Dreck aber naja. Der Aufbau davon erklärt sich von selbst


----------



## Razer83 (5. April 2011)

Einfach bisschen ausprobieren so ein Dreck find ich es gar Net hab selber die G19 und G13 alles geht


----------



## Westfale_09 (5. April 2011)

JA aber ich mag es einfach nicht. Ich hab se mittlerweile geblockt. Die G11 ist auch so super


----------

